# Gorgeous Hybrid



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

It says he is okay with small dogs, or that he lived with them, but I know I couldn't bear it if I got him all the way here and he didn't take well to Sparkles, but I wanted to share his beauty.
http://www.sheprescue.org/Saki%20von%20Pontecchi.html

I just want to drool on my keys..


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Woah, those eyes are piercing! I don't like the idea of hybrids for pets at all, but yes, he is pretty.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, what a gorgeous animal.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I think in an adult home they would be okay, I do not agree with breeding wolves to dogs at all either. But when one needs rescuing, I would go out of my way to make sure a "Ooh I gitz a woof" person doesn't end up with one.


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

Oh wow! That is a gorgeous animal.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

He's beautiful and amazing looking... However, it doesn't sound like he's had much interaction with the other pets in the household. Maybe you should call Rescue Shelter and ask them what they think about your concerns and situation. A big dog like that might stress out your little Sparkles. =(


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveI think in an adult home they would be okay, I do not agree with breeding wolves to dogs at all either. But when one needs rescuing, I would go out of my way to make sure a "Ooh I gitz a woof" person doesn't end up with one.



From reading about the original owner, I think he was one of those "Ooh, I gitz a woof" people ---- expected a wolf hybrid (and he's huge, look at the pic of him next to the GSD) to live in an APARTMENT with small kids, cats and dogs!! Of course, they don;t have time for him -- they don;t know what the **** to do with him! No one should be breeding wolf hybrids. Ask any person involved in wolf hybrid rescue and they will tell you that no matter how loving, sweet, etc. some of these mixes may be, their first choice would be that they didn;t exist. The wolf mindset cannot be eradicated and invariably, the wolf instinct emerges.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Saki's has been adopted for awhile now








...but i agree, he's gorgeous


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He certainly is beautiful!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

In some states it is illegal to own wolf hybrids.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful but deadly- what a combination! I love his looks.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm not in favor of breeding them either. High and mid content animals often have very difficult lives caught between two works. He's a pretty boy and thankfully looks very low content, so hopefully will be able to have a decent life as a dog.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Really? He is in "Available dogs", so I thought he was.

I wasn't REALLY considering him, just drooling and fantasizing. Realistically, I couldn't have one. I have a young child here, small animals, and a busy neighborhood.
But if I had a farm with a few fenced in acres, you bet I would rescue a few and let them live as they need. 

I'm trying to get my friend right now to talk some sense into a brother of hers with two small kids, one on the way, has cats, snakes, lizards, and now wants a wolf hybrid to sit on his couch and look cool. Yeah


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveReally? He is in "Available dogs", so I thought he was.


sometime the individual profiles get overlooked when they update the adopted dogs - but if you look on the main available dogs page - he is listed as adopted. if i remember correctly, he had an adoption pending just a day or two after his profile went up.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

This guy is still a baby. There's an excellent chance his prey drive has not yet developed. Ditto his wolfy suspiciousness/shyness. In another year or 2 he might not be safe with small animals, including small children as his instincts continue to develop & his adult nature comes forward.

He's a beauty, but he really needs to be with experienced wolf owners. Any 'breeder' worth a thin dime would have insisted on taking him back.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

WHOA, what a gorgeous animal!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: APBTLoveReally? He is in "Available dogs", so I thought he was.
> ...


Yep, I just looked again and it said so.

Hope he went to a great home.. Such a beautiful animal.
People need to stop breeding them... ANYONE can get their hands on one now, if they have the cash... Very sad.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986 WHOA, what a gorgeous animal!!!! Thanks for sharing!


He certainly is the most beautiful hybrid or dog I've ever seen (just kidding, Sparkles







).


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I like his ear poofs


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought his poofies were adorable


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I am not in favor of hybrids either. That is coming from someone who had 7 of them. I could handle them, but they have to be raised differently then a standard dog, and it is above the heads of most people, even ones that have years of dog experience.


----------

